# upgrade all packages from ports



## ccc (Feb 1, 2009)

hi

I'd like to upgrade all packages on my freebsd 7.0
Is a better way to do *portupgrade -faP* instead of portupgrade -a ?


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

The -P option make portupgrade using packages if available.
The -f force the upgrade (reinstall if versions match).
portupgrade(1)


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

The -f will cause portupgrade to reinstall everything, even what is already up to date.


----------



## ccc (Feb 2, 2009)

thx a lot !


----------



## ccc (May 2, 2010)

BTW which command are you using on your sytem after an Upgrade of freeBSD version?


----------

